# Co-Motion cycles



## mhopton (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm really interested in a Co-Motion road bike, the ristretto specifically, but am not having much luck finding reviews or info from others. A search of this forum doesn't bring up any recent threads. Does anyone here have any first hand experience with their recent road or cross frames??

Thanks


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

While I can't offer firsthand experience with Co-Motion Cycles, I will say they've been in business FOREVER and I've NEVER read a bad thing about them. They also paint their frames in-house so you're sure to get good quality control and a wide choice of wet paint colors.

That said, I'm not crazy about the rear dropout design. The screws that hold the derailleur hanger on, as well as the non-drive side dropout, look like they would see some stress loads during riding, and I wonder how well the aluminum threads would stand up over time. I can only assume Co-Motion has done their homework on this.

The price is somewhat high considering it's a stock sized frame at $1995 for the frame and fork but even with the dropout design I could see myself being excited owning a Ristretto and I'm not a lover of aluminum frames. The higher price is likely due to the wet paint which is more expensive than powdercoating used on the Rock Lobster mentioned below.

If I may suggest an alternative and assuming you're interested in an aluminum frame with a carbon fork, I would heartily recommend you look into Rock Lobster Cycles. Paul Sadoff's Team AL Road, priced with a similar Enve 2.0 carbon fork would save you $100 and be FULL CUSTOM.

If you've never owned a custom frame before, the process and the finished product are truly fun and unique. And I can vouch for Paul and Rock Lobster as I purchased a custom steel mountain bike frame from him. He was a pleasure to deal with, and delivered a straight, well-built frame, on time. He also offers complete bikes.

If you do wind up getting a Ristretto, post your experience here as I'd be curious to hear how the process went as well as how satisfied you are with the bike. I doubt you'll be disappointed.


----------

